# effective fat burner(except xenadrine)



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi guys and gals,

I am in cutting phase now I need an effective fat burner. last day I used 300 mg caffeine before cardio on an empty stomach in the morning and I had very bad heart attack. Son I am afraid of using Xen as you take it in the morning on an empty stomach. Is there any good fat burners you can suggest me (with no side effects)

Lorian, I have seen some fat burners on your site like cuts II, III etc. Which one of them is your favourite? BTW, what does "thermogenic" means? :confused


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Creative.

The best thing for fat reduction is a Clen and E/C/A Stack.

In case you dont know, E/C/A stands for Ephadrine, Caffine, Asprin.

You mix all these drugs together and they produce excellent resulst, cycled 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off with Clen.

IMHO Xenadrine is pretty crap, even the US Version.

Cuts II and Cuts III are good, and also Maximuscle do a good one called Thermabol and Fat Attack (http://www.maximuscle.com)

Thermogenic basically means that the drugs in the stuff you take will increase your body temperature, which, in effect will allow you to burn Calories and Fat quicker and increase your metabolism.

I can remember if these %'s are right, but here is a list of how much certain drugs increase your metabolism

Xenadrine - 2%

Hydrocut - 2%

Cuts II - 3%

Cuts III - 3.5%

E/C/A + Clen - 15%

DNP - 50%+ (And i can vouch for that, have used it several times)

Obviously you need a good Diet and good cardio session for any of these to be effective.

Anything i can do to help bro, just give me a bell

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I know about ECA but I am afraid of the side effects. You read my article about the panic attack I had with only three packages of Nescafe classic. I don't prefer to use anything that contains caffeine or ephedrine...


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, i know what you mean Creative

Unfortunatally all legal, over the counter weight loss suplements that i know off do contain caffine.

There probabbly are some out there that dont.

I will have a fish about the net for you see what i can find.

Paul


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by Paul Govier
> 
> *IMHO Xenadrine is pretty crap, even the US Version*


Oi you, that comment surprises me, why? because you go onto suggest the use of Clen with an ECA stack, yet the US Xenadrine contains Ephedrine, Caffeine, and Salicin which is a precursor to Asprin .. so, according to the label, the main over-the-counter big boys in terms of fat loss seem to be there? .. admittedly I haven't yet used the product to cannot vouch for its effectiveness, just qurious why you slate it? .. if its for the shoddy before/after shots in the adverts then i'm with you 100% 



> Originally posted by creative
> 
> *Lorian, I have seen some fat burners on your site like cuts II, III etc. Which one of them is your favourite? BTW, what does "thermogenic" means? :confused *


Well, Biotest MD6 (when it was still made) was my favourite and to date I still use that as I stocked up 

However, because it contains both Caffeine & Ephedrine it wouldnt make your shortlist.. however, you did kinda go overboard on your caffeine intake .. maybe you could try a product that uses caffeine but only take a HALF DOSE .. personally I only use 50mg of caffeine prior to training .. so you ended up taking 6 times what i'd use! ..

Then again, if you definately dont want the buzz/jittery side effects of caffeine/ephedrine fat burners, the new product from Biotest - Hot Rox looks like its gonna fit your needs perfectly. We won't have it for a few weeks but I for one am looking forward to trying it. If you believe the hype, its gonna be big!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by Paul Govier
> 
> *DNP - 50%+ (And i can vouch for that, have used it several times)*
> 
> ...


Where would you get that and what exctly is it?,,,,not for me because i am skinny but for my mom...=/..


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by Lorian
> 
> *you did kinda go overboard on your caffeine intake .. maybe you could try a product that uses caffeine but only take a HALF DOSE .. *


Thanks for the tips, maybe you are right, I should have started with low dose. additionally, it was not just the caffein caused this panic attack, but the stressful environment in my work... I ordered EFX version of xen from Canada, it is on the way. I will use it first, if it doesn'k work I am planing to use ECA stacks or the Hot Rox...

btw, do you have ECA stacks? and Please let me know wneh you have HOT ROX


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

Dymetadrine Xtreme rocks, my fave E/C/A.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

How do you use E/C/A? on an empty stomach in the morning before cardio?


----------



## Desdicado (May 7, 2003)

I really recommend Ephedrine / Caffeine

Like anything it's down to how you use it, use it wrongly and it'll turn round and bite you.

Use it right and it can do the biz for you.

One of my mates takes 6 tabs a day, 3 first thing and 3 before he trains, or more evenly spread on non training days.

I take the same kind as him and only use 2 a day on training days only, 1/2 an hour before training.

I really feel the benefit this way and have noticed a good bit of fat loss. The main benefit is I have the energy to run a few miles even after a heavy workout. Plus obviously you burn more calories even doing nowt. Also by taking a bit less you get used to it's effects less quickly, so don't have to up the dose so quickly.

I'm trying to get more defined before going to Spain in 4 weeks time and am really seeing a benefit after 3 weeks.

I'm down to 12 1/2 stone, 5'&7" from 13 after bulking up until the end of the winter.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Mr T
> 
> *Dymetadrine Xtreme rocks, my fave E/C/A. *


Agreed I used this to cut up for a contest and it worked really well


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Many products out there such as the Xenerdrine HX-cut are weight management (water and glycogen) rather than fat - the low carbing reduces much of the fat.

I swear by CLA (conjugated Linolic Acid) this stuff is the nutts for burning fat, is natural, cheap and can be used with Epha, clen Xenadrine etc.

As a Veggie BB I am 255lbs and lean - CLA is what keeps me cut!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by ABIGVEGGIE
> 
> *I swear by CLA (conjugated Linolic Acid) this stuff is the nutts for burning fat, is natural, cheap and can be used with Epha, clen Xenadrine etc.*
> 
> ...


Can you send a link that I get detailed information about conjugated Linolic Acid. Btw, I started to use Xen EFX. it is really a crap!!! just wasted my money...


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

I USE REFLEX CLA - check out there site.

As Biker will say - I have been goin on about this stuff for well over 5 years, BB is only now looking at it, you can buy it at Supermarkets n Health Stores, that's how safe it is! Its called CLA (reflex CLA - £20.00)

(Conjugated linolic acid). This stuff eats fat. Take 4 to 6 grams and over about 6 weeks you will see a difference. Best of all to costs about £20.00. Women used it for well being during the menopause, and scientists couldn't understand why the fat fell off. A double blind test by American Nutrition Instate took 120 men. None had a fitness program, none had a diet. 60 given a placebo - 60 CLA and neither told what the product was for. The placebo had no results but the CLA dudes average fat loss over 5 weeks was 8lbs - OVER HALF A STONE!!!!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Hiya me big Veggie mate... good to see you over here.

Guys this bloke knows his stuff!


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

must order me some tomorrow..


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Hey dude - followin ya!!

Cheers though!


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

ordered 250 500mg tabs today so will start them thursday..


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

btw am running a cutting cycle, 6 weeks in also using clen eca, dropped from 16st 1 to 14st 5lbs so far..


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

Blank


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

tmof are bad ****, they make u sick cause they made me sick and everyone else i no who has taken them..


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by Mr T
> 
> *tmof are bad ****, they make u sick cause they made me sick and everyone else i no who has taken them.. *


Excuse my ignorance but what is tmof?

Btw, which supplements should I use CLA with? Effedrine and caffeine? or just CLA?


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

tmof is the ministry of fitness. I just started back on em again and they knocked me around for the first day they are powerfull **** they do exactly what they say on the tin


----------

